# Campagnolo V2 EPS Battery



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

I am looking at the new Chorus EPS and have a question about the V2 battery.
I read the below from Road.cc
"The power comes from an EPS V2 battery that sits internally within the bike frame. Campag say this keeps it safe from impact and contamination as well as improving the looks of your bike."

My question is, where / how does it fit inside the bike? I have a 2013 Colango M10 and I am curious as to its compatibility.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

tschramm said:


> I am looking at the new Chorus EPS and have a question about the V2 battery.
> I read the below from Road.cc
> "The power comes from an EPS V2 battery that sits internally within the bike frame. Campag say this keeps it safe from impact and contamination as well as improving the looks of your bike."
> 
> My question is, where / how does it fit inside the bike? I have a 2013 Colango M10 and I am curious as to its compatibility.


inside the seat tube - see

Campagnolo Super Record EPS groupset 11s with Ultra Torque crankset and external battery 2014

or

First look: Campagnolo EPS V2 internal battery and Over-Torque cranks | road.cc


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 27, 2003)

I have a 2014 C59 and did the SR EPS install myself. Super easy. Battery install was a breeze and the system has been superb. I have SR mechanical on my other bike and have come to prefer the EPS system. Battery life has been very good as well.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Just a thought. The battery charger connector is very small, downright difficult for me to align and plug in. I know someday, I will screw up that connector end. 

That is why I installed the charging extension cable. If for some reason I screw it up, I can replace the cable vs replacing the entire battery.


----------



## gfk_velo (Jun 17, 2013)

tschramm said:


> I am looking at the new Chorus EPS and have a question about the V2 battery.
> I read the below from Road.cc
> "The power comes from an EPS V2 battery that sits internally within the bike frame. Campag say this keeps it safe from impact and contamination as well as improving the looks of your bike."
> 
> My question is, where / how does it fit inside the bike? I have a 2013 Colango M10 and I am curious as to its compatibility.


We'd generally recommend that a Campag-certified tech does the installation for you - get him or her to properly explain the system to you as well - there are features which can be real life-savers if you know about them but which are not particularly highlighted in the literature because this is seen by Campagnolo as part of the job of the retailer or the tech who does the assembly.


----------

